# Ideas, opinions please



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

I am thinking about converting one of these to a training cart for the goats. The wheels are about 12 inches, I was thinking making them 16 inch to start, building shafts on one end and converting it to have a seat. Any thoughts from experienced trainers?


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Sounds good, though I really don't know. What exactly is it?


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

It is a deer cart, hunters use them to haul the deer out of the woods. Most are made from steel, but light enough that a hunter can carry it easily if needed
the specs on the one I am thinking of are
*Carry weight:* 32 lbs. 
*Maximum capacity:* 300 lbs. 
*Length:* 57". 
*Platform:* 29"L x 19-1/2"W. 
*Platform width:* 19-1/2". 
*Wheel diameter:* 15". 
*Height:* 42".


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I think.... that it might be a bit low to the ground. It looks like it will tip backwards if you attach it to a goat... But I am no expert trainer!


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

I agree too low, thinking maybe 26' wheels once my wether is grown enough. I'm thinking that those two bars holding it open could get a 90(?) degree angle bent into them to make a seat platform, add a couple of shafts to hook on to. cutting the *back* down lower so the bottom is longer than the top.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

I like your plan!


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you sylvie. Talked to Hubby and he things it would work too. If I make it I will be sure to post pics for everyone to see. budget looks like about $120 for everything, and I have a friend who is trying to get me a deer cart for cheap so may be less than that.


----------

